# GA Law: Improper Exaust



## emb9488

Anyone ever been hit up with an improper exaust ticket? My truck is straight piped with no muffler but does have the catalytic converters but i was not aware it is illegal to not have a muffler. If you've been through this how much was the fine?


----------



## mattech

About ten years ago I had a '69 F100 with a 302. I had true straight pipes from the headers and came out infront of the back tires right at the end of the cab. It was extremely loud. I eventually got a ticket for it, I had to put mufflers on it and after it was "fixed" it cost me 65 bucks, after I left the court house I went home and put the straight pipes back on. lol


----------



## GA1dad

I just bought my son his first truck. An F-150 w/351 and dual exhausts. Both mufflers had holes in them the size of tennis balls. The thing was plain and simple loud, but my son equated "loud" to "sounds cool".

I sat him down and explained to him that loud does not mean cool. I pointed out that loud attracts attention. Sometimes that attention is from unwanted observers such as law enforcement. I also pointed out how hard it is to "sneak" into the deer woods if the deer had heard you coming from 2 miles away.

Then I went out and paid $50 for a pair of Thrush Turbo mufflers. After they were installed we fired it up. The mufflers had reduced all the high pitched decibals and left a low rumble.

I looked at my son and said,,,,,,,,,,,,, "Tone Is Cool."

He understood


----------



## merc123

OCGA section code should have been on the ticket...



> O.C.G.A. § 40-8-71  (2010)
> 
> Exhaust system; prevention of noise, smoke, and fumes
> 
> 
> (a) Every motor vehicle shall at all times be equipped with an exhaust system, in good working order and in constant operation, meeting the following specifications:
> 
> (1) The exhaust system shall include the piping leading from the flange of the exhaust manifold to and including the muffler or mufflers and tail pipes;
> 
> (2) The use of flexible pipe shall be prohibited except on diesel tractors or according to manufacturers' original specifications;
> 
> (3) The exhaust emission point shall extend beyond the rear or outside of the passenger compartment. The trunk shall be considered as part of the passenger compartment;
> 
> (4) The exhaust system and its elements shall be securely fastened, including the consideration of missing or broken hangers; and
> 
> (5) There shall be no part of the exhaust system passing through the passenger compartment or any exposed stack so located that any individual entering or leaving the vehicle may be burned.
> 
> (b) The engine and power mechanism of every motor vehicle shall be so equipped and adjusted as to prevent the escape of excessive fumes or smoke.
> 
> (c) It shall be unlawful for any person to sell or offer for sale any muffler which causes excessive or unusual noise or annoying smoke or any muffler cutout, bypass, or similar device for use on a motor vehicle or for any person to use, to sell, or to offer for sale any motor vehicle equipped with any such muffler, muffler cutout, bypass, or similar device. Any person violating this subsection shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## Swamp Star

^^^^Does this count?????


----------



## GONoob

I have a friend who was ticketed for a STOCK exhaust on a brand new car lol


----------



## Full Pull

Swamp Star said:


> ^^^^Does this count?????






That's cool


----------



## GoldDot40

GA1dad said:


> I looked at my son and said,,,,,,,,,,,,, "Tone Is Cool."


There's a LOT of truth to that statement. There's a big difference in being loud and obnoxious vs being loud with a mellow or pleasant tone. I find that most vehicles with 'straight pipes' are a bit too raspy for my taste.

The law is the law and the LEO was doing his job, but MOST cops who write tickets for improper exhaust had to just be annoyed by it. You can call the # on the citation and get info about the fine. It probably varies by county/municipality.


----------



## GA1dad

merc123 said:


> OCGA section code should have been on the ticket...



Thanks, that's informative stuff


----------



## emb9488

im not sure about the stacks the law says it has to exit the passenger compartment which IMO stacks do out of the bed. But i go to ABAC and there are plenty of trucks with stacks here and i have been told a story about someone getting hassled for their stacks because passengers could be burned by the pipe if they were riding in the bed of the truck. So it depends on the definition of "passenger compartment"


----------



## polaris30144

The bed of a truck IS NOT A PASSENGER COMPARTMENT. Anyone that tells that story is probably making it up.


----------



## merc123

emb9488 said:


> im not sure about the stacks the law says it has to exit the passenger compartment which IMO stacks do out of the bed. But i go to ABAC and there are plenty of trucks with stacks here and i have been told a story about someone getting hassled for their stacks because passengers could be burned by the pipe if they were riding in the bed of the truck. So it depends on the definition of "passenger compartment"





(5) There shall be no part of the exhaust system passing through the passenger compartment or any exposed stack so located that any individual entering or leaving the vehicle may be burned.

If a person enters the bed of the truck with stacks could they resonably get burned?  The answer is yes.





> O.C.G.A. § 40â€‘6â€‘253 subsection (a)(3) defines â€œpassenger areaâ€� as the area designed to seat the driver and passengers while a motor vehicle is in operation and any area that is readily accessible to the driver or a passenger while in his or her seating position; provided, however, that such term does not include any locked glove compartment or, in a passenger car not equipped with a trunk, any area behind the rearmost upright seat or not normally occupied by the driver or passengers.


----------



## north_ga fireman

there is a law that states you can no longer ride in a bed of a truck or back of no seat belts! sp no its not a passenger compartment now


----------



## merc123

Show me the law north_ga_fireman.  I can't find it.



> § 40-8-76.1.  Use of safety belts in passenger vehicles
> 
> 
> (a) As used in this Code section, the term "passenger vehicle" means every motor vehicle, including, but not limited to, pickup trucks, vans, and sport utility vehicles, designed to carry ten passengers or fewer and used for the transportation of persons; provided, however, that such term shall not include motorcycles; motor driven cycles; or off-road vehicles or pickup trucks being used by an owner, driver, or occupant 18 years of age or older in connection with agricultural pursuits that are usual and normal to the user's farming operation.
> 
> (b) Each occupant of the front seat of a passenger vehicle shall, while such passenger vehicle is being operated on a public road, street, or highway of this state, be restrained by a seat safety belt approved under Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard 208.





> § 40-8-79.  Unlawfully riding in bed of pickup truck; penalty
> 
> 
> It shall be unlawful for any person under the age of 18 to ride as a passenger in the uncovered bed of a pickup truck on any interstate highway in this state. The driver of any vehicle in violation of this Code section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## dbodkin

Though not the OP but it does have bearing... I believe the no passengers in the truck bed only applies to interstate highways  in GA. Back country county roads have at it with Bubba bouncing around in the bed or Old Blue the K9 projectile flying around...


----------

